# Outlook 2003 Rules - You don't have appropriate permission to perform this operation



## nickster_uk (Feb 7, 2005)

Hi...I have a problem with Outlook 2003. I have it set up to download my 
email from a POP3 account and have set up a few rules to combat some annoying 
SPAM that I have been getting. In most cases, the rules work a treat but 
sometimes I get the following error message pop up:

Rules In Error

You don't have appropriate permission to perform this operation

This has left me a bit baffled as I am the administrator of the PC and the 
other rules work without a problem.

Can anyone shed any light on this for me please...and more importantly how 
to fix it? ;-)

Thanks in advance..

Nickster


----------



## rexgoode (Mar 14, 2005)

*Solution*

This seems to work.

In Outlook, go to Tools | Options | Other | Advanced Options.

Unselect the option to confirm permanent deletes.


----------

